

Xerox PARC Alto filesystem archive - julian37
http://xeroxalto.computerhistory.org/index.html

======
Dav3xor
Hmmm, some of the files in [Ivy]<Poppy> are owned by Rivest -- did he work at
PARC? His own Biography and Wikipedia don't say much.

~~~
Dav3xor
Aha! he at least spent a summer there at one point...

------
bhhaskin
This is awesome! I love looking at old code like this.

